# Sig P938 and 9mm Lehigh Xtreme Defense / Underwood Xtreme Defender ammo



## Manubiae (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm thinking of purchasing some expensive 9mm ammo for my conceal carry gun (Sig P938): Lehigh Xtreme Defense or Underwood Xtreme Defender (either standard pressure or +P). It's an improved version of the Xtreme Penetrator, causing an even more massive wound channel than the Xtreme Penetrator but without excessive penetration. 

Has anyone shot the Xtreme Defense /Defender ammo in a Sig P938? Any feeding, ejecting, misfire issues?

Has anyone had problems shooting +P ammo with a Sig P938? I would use +P for conceal carry purposes, but I would use other ammo for target practice. 

I sure would appreciate a response before I invest in this ammo.

Pax!


----------

